# How do you load your garage?



## folkranger (May 28, 2008)

My Hymer had double floor storage and kept many things separate, but I hankered after a garage. (carry everything and anything.

My Hobby had a good size locker under the French bed. Good size but everything on top of each other. Wanted a garage.

My brand new rapido has a garage. Not the biggest but plenty big.
I laid everything out on the floor and piled tables, chairs etc. on top.
(1 foot depth of storage and 3 feet of air above).

I'm interested in how other members load their garages.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

this is a reasonable view of an empty version of the garage of our m/h

http://www.meteorviaggi.it/foto/gallery/big/big_foto5_175.jpg

pretty big with access doors each side, and a fixed bed above that can move up and down a bit to alter the height and volume

I want to keep the bulk of it clear for loading 2 cycles and wheels in, and maybe at the same time, 2 pairs of skis

on the rear wall, I've mounted 2 pieces of wood (3"x3") using Sikaflex (no drilling) and on each have screwed 2 pairs of J shaped aluminium hooks about 18" apart vertically. these are great for holding skis, and when the skis aren't in, I can fit a pair of Lafuma lounger chairs between using the J hooks as anchors for bungy cords to hold the chairs in place (I don't need the loungers when skiing).

inside the far door, are 3 collapsible plastic crates that hold various odds and sods. I have 2 fold up picnic chairs and a collapsible table that sits at the crates end, against the right hand wall as you look at the picture (there is a shelf area that's not clear)

I take front wheels off the bikes to fit them in on what space is there. the front fork fits into a Minoura Vergo bike rack that sits on the floor and keeps the bike stable when travelling and there's a large heavy rubber mat on the floor to stop anything sliding about.

when the bikes are in I can also fit a Cobb BBQ between them and things like helmets, shoes, ski boots rucsacs etc just fit in and around.

that works for me nicely and is an evolution of what I used to do in our old Hymer van which had a narrower garage and only one door.

next step is to get a hanging system on the doors to hold bits that I use more frequently


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

To the underside of the bed, then shove the last bits in with my foot.. I kid you not. 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: .

There again I have a tag axle with 1.5 ton payload..

ray.


----------



## folkranger (May 28, 2008)

At 3.5T I won't have much payload and bikes are on the rack. 

The shortage of cupboards and wardrobe space in this one means storing quite a bit of (Her) stuff in the garage. I'm slowly convincing her that this is a better solution than blaming me for changing vans.

I like the foldable crates idea, any more members initiatives will be more than welcome. particularly how to use up the whole space without things moving around while still make things reasonably accessible.


----------



## folkranger (May 28, 2008)

At the moment a shelf over the whole area at half height seems a good idea and I'm thinking about a wardrobe rail beside the smaller door.


----------



## folkranger (May 28, 2008)

Just spotted your "hanging system on the back of the door. Sounds good. (Might need extra strong hinges though by the time she completes her list!)


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> At the moment a shelf over the whole area at half height seems a good idea and I'm thinking about a wardrobe rail beside the smaller door.


I had a "wardrobe rail" (actually a length of copper plumbing tube fixed to the ceiling struts with brackets) in the Hymer and that was very useful for drying wet kit. can't do similar in the T-line due to the way the bed sits and moves.

as for hanging system, I've been looking at getting something like these but not got around to doing anything just yet

http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-C...e/Fiamma-Pack-Organiser-Handy-Storage-Pockets

http://www.reimo.com/en/919153-thea_utensil_4_with_eyelet_mountening/


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

folkranger said:


> My Hymer had double floor storage and kept many things separate, but I hankered after a garage. (carry everything and anything.
> 
> My Hobby had a good size locker under the French bed. Good size but everything on top of each other. Wanted a garage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

This is mine, 2 sun beds, 2 reclining loungers, 2 'directors' chairs, cast iron beauclaire, spare 907 gaz, ground sheet, levellers, bike (a second usually carried), plus lots and lots of other 'essential' stuff :?


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Jean-Luc said:


> This is mine, 2 sun beds, 2 reclining loungers, 2 'directors' chairs, cast iron beauclaire, spare 907 gaz, ground sheet, levellers, bike (a second usually carried), plus lots and lots of other 'essential' stuff :?


Looks like you've got everything but the kitchen sink. LOL. Come to think of it you have that too, still nothing like traveling in comfort, beats a tent any day. :lol:

Wobby :lol:


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm just about to fit 18mm ply across the lip of the grp garage tray in our Rapido. Snowboards and skis will go underneath together with long/wet stuff. Most of the rest of our gear is in 4 or 5 large plastic boxes.

Kev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garage*

OK, here goes....

Two reclining chairs are upright, and secured with a hook and an elastic bungee. A lilo bed is behind these.

Next to them, a plastic "toy box" type thing, a few pounds from Wilkinsom - this holds a portable plant sprayer thing (foot wash, motorhome cleaner), wine and so on.

Next to that is the twin tub, again secured with a bungee.

Forward of that are two jerricans, hosepipe reals, waste Fiamma trolley thing.

The bikes go in the middle with a couple of elastic straps to hold them. We also put a cable tie around the brake handle.

At Calais, about 20 crates of beer goes where ever it can!

Russ


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Garage*



Rapide561 said:


> ...............................
> The bikes go in the middle.................... We also put a cable tie around the brake handle.Russ


Touché, if you look at my photo you will see the black cable tie holding the brake lever on used to stop the bikes from rolling.
Great minds think alike and..............................ah forget it :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Our Hymer Van 522 has a sunken bit in the garage with slotted rails for tying down heavy items such as bikes.

The rails are 8" above the floor of the sunken bit.

I made a false floor out of ½" blockboard, cut into sections for ease of insertion (  ).

I happened to have some aluminium bar the same thickness as the slot in the rails so cut that into pieces and screwed them to the underside of the boards.

Thus the boards simply slide in one after the other leaving an 8" storage area for cables, levellers, jack, parasol & etc.

Larger items, including our Brompton folding bikes, cases of wine (natch!) and folding crates simply slide in on top of the false floor.

Said false floor surface is now at the same height as the rest of the garage floor.

A picture would tell the story in less than a thousand words but.......!!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Well then Pippin.............show us the picture then!!! :lol: 

This thread is taylor-made to be picture heavy - give me an hour or two and I will add our take on things. 8) 

Carl


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've got a similar arrangement to jean luc along with the shoe pouch on the door.
In addition I have one of those elasticated luggage restraining nets screwed in the deadspace underneath the bedframe and stow the silverscreen in its bag up there out of the way.

Pete


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Please what is a beauclaire?
Jim


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

peejay said:


> I've got a similar arrangement to jean luc along with the shoe pouch on the door.
> In addition I have one of those elasticated luggage restraining nets screwed in the deadspace underneath the bedframe and stow the silverscreen in its bag up there out of the way.
> 
> Pete


I like this!!!

Thanks Pete - I have one of these nets in my Audi (a company car). I wonder if they would notice if I pinched it? I never use it in the car.......

Carl


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A proportion of my garage is taken up by a bloody great spare wheel that the manufacturers (back in 2008) felt was not required so they failed to provide any suitable storage for one. Big aren't they??

Other than that
Two electric bikes stored against back wall
Three sainsbury (style,) crates in home made racking just inside NS door against the wall of the bathroom. 
Two reclining chairs plus foot rests bungeed to the above crates.
Cadac (left fully assembled) just inside the OS door
Other "stuff" such as levelling ramps, plastic watering can, EHU lead etc on the floor.
I have also fitted a Lidl's car tidy thingy to the inside of the NS door to carry such things as hook up adaptor leads, hose connections, and all the other fiddly bits. 

It's ******* with rain so I am NOT going out to photograph it!


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

We have two garage doors, one at the back and one at the side so I racked an area at the back for tables chairs etc that need regular and east access.

The tandem goes in on the left or the back of the main area through the side door and has a quick release clamp for the front forks on the far side wall and brackets on the wall for the paniers.

Two mountain bikes live on the right side or front again in custom made mounts this leaves the centre area free to walk in and rummage around, the gas bottle is in the far right corner in a cradle and strapped down. 

What you dont see is extra storage to the right of the mountain bikes so this is where we have aquaroll, trolley, spare bike tyres, plastic boxes with tools,spare food etc and soon to be the home for the Efoy unit.

Martin


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> A proportion of my garage is taken up by a bloody great spare wheel......
> 
> I have also fitted a Lidl's car tidy thingy to the inside of the NS door to carry such things as hook up adaptor leads, hose connections, and all the other fiddly bits.
> 
> It's ******* with rain so I am NOT going out to photograph it!


*

Spoilsport!!! *


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Extension ladder and grey waste extension on the ceiling








Large & small tables on back wall & anything else that will bungy








Anything boxed on the floor with chairs on top.
Sometimes it is tidy :lol: what I want is always on the bottom


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Mr Plodd,

I have the 2009 version of your 'van, also supplied without a spare wheel. When we bought the 'van I got the dealer to throw in a spare wheel and transfer the bracket from my previous 'van. It's now mounted on the front wall of the garage, just inside the left hand door.

The dealer made a box out of matching wallboard for it to stand on and the bracket which retains it to the wall, although purpose made, is effectively a square steel plate with a length of allthread bar welded on. A retainer plate - another bit of slotted steel - and a large wing nut complete the picture.

It's now easily accessible, keeps the floor clear and is as far forward as possible in the garage.

Roger


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Our garage came with those rails that have 6 or 7 movable 'eyes', both low down, one on the front wall, one on the rear. 

We got another pair put in up high. Most of our gear is bungied to front or rear wall. 

We also have an elasticated luggage restrainer-thingy up at the roof of the garage. It holds our tripod drier, out-of-season duvets and any other lightweight bits n bobs. 

Our external screens have a couple of luggage straps round them, then suspended by bungies on the eye-rail. The winter flooring, which I haven't yet lifted!, also hangs this way. 

Levellers are propped against the rear wall and again held in place by bungies. (I think I'm spelling that wrongly...) 

Bungies are my friends!


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

JIMY said:


> Please what is a beauclaire?
> Jim


One of THESE

And for good measure here is a photo looking in the other door. I originally forgot to mention the garage also contains the spare wheel, various planks and chocks, a water carrier, a trolley, a table, etc. etc. and more etc.'s 8O


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Techno100 - your garage looks to be Taylor-Made oops tailor made to fit boards as a false floor.

Whenever I want to post a piccie it is so long since I did it that I forget how to do it so I have to relearn how to do it - am I mumbling again?


----------



## folkranger (May 28, 2008)

Good pic.JL. Looks like you've covered most eventualities.


----------



## folkranger (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Garage*



Rapide561 said:


> OK, here goes....
> 
> Two reclining chairs are upright, and secured with a hook and an elastic bungee. A lilo bed is behind these.
> 
> ...


 that pic looks far too neat. Like our first attempt would be. Then it would revert to "Now where did I put that.........."


----------



## folkranger (May 28, 2008)

WildThingsKev said:


> I'm just about to fit 18mm ply across the lip of the grp garage tray in our Rapido. Snowboards and skis will go underneath together with long/wet stuff. Most of the rest of our gear is in 4 or 5 large plastic boxes.
> 
> Kev[/quote It'd be nice to find something lighfer than 18mm ply!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Jean-Luc said:


> JIMY said:
> 
> 
> > Please what is a beauclaire?
> ...


The best value modification I made was that spare wheel OUT 8)
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-139103-alko.html+wheel+carrier


----------



## folkranger (May 28, 2008)

VanFlair said:


> Hi
> 
> We have two garage doors, one at the back and one at the side so I racked an area at the back for tables chairs etc that need regular and east access.
> 
> ...


 Nice van. The garage is as big as mine at home


----------



## folkranger (May 28, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Extension ladder and grey waste extension on the ceiling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I not like the look of this! But still have to buy a waste pipe. Not supplied with the Rapido. Obviously at under 70 grand they have to cut corners. Only one 13a socket too (now there are 4)

By the way, Leeds is not "up north" its "daarn saarf". That's "down south" to non cockerneys.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It is up NORF as relative to Leeds in Kent :wink:

I have 9 13 amp sockets and all work on or off hook up 8)


----------



## folkranger (May 28, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> It is up NORF as relative to Leeds in Kent
> 
> Shouldn't that be "ap norf"?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Depends how much cock you have in your knee :lol:


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

> Pippin said: Techno100 - your garage looks to be Taylor-Made oops tailor made to fit boards as a false floor.


Yes, exactly the same as my van, and why I'm intending to do just that as mentioned earlier.

Folkranger; 18mm ply is easy but I haven't looked into lighter options yet.

Kev


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

one thing for those who want to put bikes into the garage and finding the bars getting in the way, loosen the headset so you twist the bars around 90degrees in line with the top tube. 

this works well with flat bar bikes, not so well with drop handle ones (or even worse with Time Trial bars as they protrude forward so will stick out if turned sideways)

and if you are really precious about your bikes like me (competitive triathlete) and you have loads of stuff banging around in the garage then protecting the rear mech (dérailleur) somehow can help as that can be easily bent


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

For info:

My false-floor boards are 22" wide and are ½" block-board.

They do bend slightly when I kneel on them for access but are OK with the spread load of cargo.


----------



## folkranger (May 28, 2008)

Thanks all. Lots of good ideas. I'm goint to implement a few.

We're out on our first rally with the new van. It's raining so my idea of putting chairs and tables on top of everything else (cos they always come out first) has failed. Needed to get at my tools which were underneath.had to unload things in the rain.

Lesson learned.

Cheers.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

At the moment, our garage is quite empty, with just the essentials in there as I needed the space to transport some large ship models recently.

Effectively, there are the 2 large loungers, silverscreen, waste container and flag poles all secured to the rear wall:










In the far corner will be found the wind-out handle for the awning, again clipped in place for easy access.

In the far opposite corner can be found the spare wheel, watering can, dustpan/brush, feather duster, laundry peg bag and rear steady winding handle:










On the door in the distance can be seen the re-useable shopping bags - essential in France!!

In this shot can be seen the tool-box, storage bins for odds & sods such as hose connectors etc. and the water filling hose:










Improvements this weekend will involve attaching a stretchy net thing to the underside of the bed-base to contain the silverscreen and other very light items such as beach towels.

In addition, when we travel, we usually either pop the bikes in there or we take our PCX scooter - the ramp for which bolts to the front of the 'upstand' just in front of the tool box. In some of the photos you can also see the fitted tie-down rings which are used with ratchet straps to secure the scooter.

Carl


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

We have a garage under fixed double bed and only improvement I would have liked is an access door each end. As it is, we just have to be careful to store the stuff you need less often (or only when pitched up for any length of time) at the far side. 

We also have 3 x large garden storage boxes (homebase green plastic), which store all the bits that are fragile or otherwise hard to find (solar lights, clothes pegs and washing powder, spare pots and pans for outdoor cooking etc). When we are all travelling, we also try to keep majority of boots / shoes in a box. Benefit is that these are strong (we have had for several years and still good as new), will stack if required and can be taken out on site without everything getting wet or blowing around. As waterproof, we often just stand them outside (or lift them into awning), rather than having to keep loading and unloading the garage.

Items like levellers, toilet fluid, jack and tool bag are stored near door and there is room alongside the storage boxes for these items, which also stops things slipping about. We also have some hanging hooks and I have bags with bits we use frequently (hose connectors, etc) hanging within easy reach. Sorry, but I think a garage benefits from a woman's eye when packing and my husband doesn't get involved! Everything has a place and, although it may appear chaotic when we open the door, I usually know just where to lay my hands on things!

We now also use folding bikes and find we are better with our chairs, table etc all in a via am back box (on the bike rack), meaning we can get the folding bikes in the garage. Just makes very easy access for those items we use most.

We do take absolutely everything - but love the garage, as can hide it all away and still have a tidy van. No other way would work for us, although I am considering travelling to France this year with our awning in our bathroom, as we won't have all the teenagers and so not so much weight up front - just keeping an eye on the loading and the weight balance on the back end.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

with our garage we have a door each side and one to the interior, we have a plastic box immediately in front of the door containing food and over large packets bottles etc so easy from inside when you need bulky items, next to this we had our pop up laundry basket which again was easy to access from inside, we use large boxes for everything else we need to carry and on the smaller door side a box contains all the set up stuff ie electric cable hoses levellers etc so we just open one door on arrival and its all to hand, bought a bike rack as it was too much of a faff getting bikes out everytime amongst the boxes and poles etc !!. also iv e re arranged the garage a few times, cant stand it looking untidy !!!


----------



## folkranger (May 28, 2008)

Sorry said:


> Best advice so far. I'll tell my wife that, on reflection, its now her job.


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow! You lot are neat, I just throw everything in and hunt for it when I need it!!

Our new van does not have a garage, just the big under bed storage with an outside access hatch so I will have to be a bit more careful with the stuff we take. At least it will keep the weight down!


----------

